# PWInsider: Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair had heated confrontation backstage after Smackdown ends



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

We are told the issue arose after Charlotte Flair was said to have voiced concerns before WWE went on the air, concerned about the Championship Exchange segment that featured Becky trading her Smackdown Women's Championship belt for Flair's Raw Women's Championship belt. We are told by several who were privy to the situation that Flair was voicing that she didn't want to look weak nor did her she want her title reign to look weak. Despite those concerns, the segment went on as planned.

During the segment, there was a moment where Flair was to hand the belt to Becky but instead pulled it away and threw the belt on the mat, which was not the way that segment was expected to go. At that point, Sonya Deville demanded Flair retrieve the belt and hand it to her, which Flair did. Deville then asked for Becky's title but instead Lynch threw her title belt and Flair, which was also not part of the plan, PWInsider.com is told.

At that point, Flair did mic work to set up Sasha Banks coming out, which put the segment back on track with Lynch leaving after teasing a potential Survivor Series showdown with one of them.

However, after Flair and Banks had their physical confrontation, Flair went to the back. We are told at that point, there was a confrontation over Flair allegedly disrespecting Lynch during the segment and there were words between the two. We are told that the situation was heated but did not get physical.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

If there's any truth to this 🔥🔥🔥🔥
I love it

Edit: Looks like there's some truth to it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451796877632958471


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> If there's any truth to this 🔥🔥🔥🔥
> I love it
> 
> Edit: Looks like there's some truth to it
> ...


That's why the segment felt off...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I can see it, something was definitely off with the segment.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

How is Charlotte complaining about looking weak when Nia Jack already did that a while ago.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Uh huh.


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

Both are over pushed at the expense of everyone else without the ratings to justify said push and in Charlotte case without the merchandise numbers as well imo.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Since Lynch went into business for herself when she threw the title at Flair, why wasn't she suspended?


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

That's what happens when your position is guaranteed no matter what, you stop caring and do whatever you want.

Becky's reaction is understandable, she looked like a moron trying to reach for the title.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Explains Andrade's raging tweet.

Becky getting back to gorilla first would have led to her being able to explain her side first, no doubt Charlotte came storming in and got the blame for that disaster of a segment (it does appear she went off script first by not handing her title over as laid out) going off the rails. Vince will actually love this stuff as it will add heat to their match at Survivor Series, the feud has written itself.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

The whole segment was fucking trash and I'm sick and tired of Charlotte.


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

elo said:


> Explains Andrade's raging tweet.
> 
> Becky getting back to gorilla first would have led to her being able to explain her side first, no doubt Charlotte came storming in and got the blame for that disaster of a segment (it does appear she went off script first by not handing her title over as laid out) going off the rails. Vince will actually love this stuff as it will add heat to their match at Survivor Series, the feud has written itself.


both them acting like children and throwing titles on the ground is embarrassing and both should be punished but won’t because they are the golden 4hw will probably beat everyone again.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The four horse girls are all just awful and this is what happens when you feed their huge egos ...Flair has been having short reing after reign and just now complains about looking weak ?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte really seems to have an inferiority complex. Her crying about that ESPN “daughter of Ric Flair” thing is apparently what made the main event for both belts & robbed Asuka of her Wrestlemania moment.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Or this is all a work to push their 100th rematch at Survivor Series. Got to sell the mediocre somehow. _cough_ Should be Sasha. In fact that's the answer to everything ladies in WWE. It should be Sasha.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah Charlotte is at fault for this, just stick to the script and do what you're told, don't try and make a scene and go into business for yourself because you're pissed off.

If this is true Charlotte just comes off as so unprofessional.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yeah Charlotte is at fault for this, just stick to the script and do what you're told, don't try and make a scene and go into business for yourself because you're pissed off.
> 
> If this is true Charlotte just comes off as so unprofessional.


She seems to have a bit of a track record for this kind of behaviour. The stuff with Nia a couple months back, trying to kill a clearly concussed Kairi Sane in that ladder match, the hissy fit that led to Asuka losing her WM SD title match.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Charlotte is so unprofessional. You could tell that the crowd chanting for Becky really riled her up. It’s obvious for everyone to see that Becky’s organic rise to the top of the card has really annoyed Charlotte. It’s obvious whenever they’re in the ring together, and in any out of character interview when they ask about her. She constantly tries to bury Becky.

Sonya was noticeably annoyed by how things went. 

Charlotte is absolute trash, none of her forced reigns mean anything at all. She absolutely has go away heat


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If, and I stress IF this is true, than Charlotte needs to check her ego already. You can say a lot of things about her dad. But he was not afraid to put people over if it called for it.

If after nearly seven years of women being forced to job to the almighty Charlotte, if she’s still insecure, then that’s her problem.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

People blaming all of this on Charlotte when Becky was just as much in the fault  

So predictable.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

1. Cannot believe I actually had faith that these fucks wouldn't just do a lame title exchange right up till the last second. #wontgetfooledagain

2. The entire segment was definitely weird and pretty lame right up until Becky's "Right, I'll see you guys later" sort of saved it, but if that miniscule, minor awkward drama wasn't a part of it... It would just have been worse  

3. CHARLOTTE is the one that actually got made to look like shit here. Her belt falls to the mat in their little kerfuffle, she has to pick it up. Becky throws her belt on the mat... Charlotte has to pick it up Becky with her line at the end was the one got to walk away with a little dignity. Charlotte still had to get beat up.

What a load of shit.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky does not have the same rep for being insecure that Charlotte has. It’s that simple imo.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Becky does not have the same rep for being insecure that Charlotte has. It’s that simple imo.


Okay? but she was just as childish in that segment.

Nobody looked good in this situation let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

It was obvious that neither were happy with having to do the stupid segment to begin with.
SD has a real issue now with having zero babyfaces. Sasha barely got a reaction when she came out, and the crowd (as normal) was chanting for Becky throughout. They should have put Bianca and Becky on different shows


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE had multiple opportunities to resolve the title situation in a better way. They CHOSE to do this. So that’s on them and their incompetence.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

sara sad said:


> Okay? but she was just as childish in that segment.
> 
> Nobody looked good in this situation let's not kid ourselves.


Yeah but if Becky has a history of being professional and well liked backstage while Charlotte has a history of going off script and being unprofessional its clear who the problem is. Her slapping Nia around "you mad now" a few months back among other things proves that.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> If there's any truth to this 🔥🔥🔥🔥
> I love it
> 
> Edit: Looks like there's some truth to it
> ...


If she unfollowed her on Twitter than it must be true..


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

They havent followed each other on twitter since the original feud, they still follow each other on instagram. 

Last week the dirtsheets claimed nobody like charlotte and didnt want her on smackdown and liked becky and did want her and then a week later they are claiming there was a confrontation between them placing the blame on charlotte. Im not saying if its true or not but i just feel they are trying to bury charlotte for some reason. Dont forget they had the story of bayley and sasha crying on the floor which wasnt true and the talk of aew being the buzz backstage which was again dismissed as untrue by shane helms.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Book em both in a Pornhub Pool Match where they might actually attract a few more viewers. Joking, joking.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love Charlotte and I've come around on Sasha, but I'm so tired of the 4hw being the only ones around the title picture. Charlotte vs. Sasha, again, who's gonna beat Becky on RAW? Get some new faces in there. Heat up Toni Storm, keep heating up Shayna.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just didn't like how they treated the championships in that segment. It made the championships look worthless and it looked like Becky & Charlotte didn't care about them. Sonya was clearly annoyed and I'm glad she made Charlotte pick the championship up off the floor because I wouldn't be picking anything off the floor either.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> She seems to have a bit of a track record for this kind of behaviour. The stuff with Nia a couple months back, trying to kill a clearly concussed Kairi Sane in that ladder match, the hissy fit that led to Asuka losing her WM SD title match.


Yeah it seems that way, and then you have Andrade going off like it's WWE's fault. No it's Charlotte's fault, now they both just look stupid as hell.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

don't get worked people, they need some intrigue around the 200th becky/charlotte match that will happen at survivor series


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> the hissy fit that led to Asuka losing her WM SD title match.
























 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

sara sad said:


> People blaming all of this on Charlotte when Becky was just as much in the fault
> 
> So predictable.


Charlotte rightly taking the brunt of the blame because she insticated it, you could see from the point she dropped it on the floor something was wrong by Sonya's reaction and how pissed Becky was, now yes Becky replied in kind and that was wrong too but Charlotte's behaviour set the segment tone and she she should rightly take the blame for that. 

What I don't understand is the reasoning of "looking weak" when by the end of the segment she was gonna sent packing by Banks beating her up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__





BACKSTAGE CONFRONTATION BETWEEN TWO TOP WWE STARS FOLLOWING SMACKDOWN | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com







> There was a backstage confrontation between Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair following last night's Friday Night Smackdown taping in Wichita, Kansas, PWInsider.com has confirmed with multiple sources.
> 
> We are told the issue arose after Charlotte Flair was said to have voiced concerns before WWE went on the air, concerned about the Championship Exchange segment that featured Becky trading her Smackdown Women's Championship belt for Flair's Raw Women's Championship belt.
> 
> ...


*Clip for reference:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451783416475758592
I knew this was going to be a mess right after the Crown Jewel finish.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451884539501023248*


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> I just didn't like how they treated the championships in that segment. It made the championships look worthless and it looked like Becky & Charlotte didn't care about them. Sonya was clearly annoyed and I'm glad she made Charlotte pick the championship up off the floor because I wouldn't be picking anything off the floor either.


I think Becky was the really mad one. She was PISSED. From the moment Charlotte drops the belt on the floor she is highly unimpressed  Aside from the moment Charlotte asks if she wants to go at it tonight where she turns to look at the crowd she is completely out of character the whole rest of the segment till her line before walking out.

With Sonya and Charlotte everything they do could easily have been exactly as what was intended. Though Charlotte dropping the belt that Becky tossed right into her hands was also a strange moment. Whole thing is a mess.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

sara sad said:


> People blaming all of this on Charlotte when Becky was just as much in the fault
> 
> So predictable.



Yikes. Keep defending your girl  . How is this Becky's fault though? Charlotte dropped her title which wasn't planned. That's making Becky's title look bad and that's disrespectful. Charlotte has that reputation not Becky. No one says bad shit about Becky backstage while Andrade said girls back stage don't like her. Your girl is and has been jealous of Becky since she slapped the shit out of her at Summerslam 2018 and got a pop and Charlotte still can't live with the fact that Becky( her career mid carder best friend) surpassed her at the top and Becky didn't even have to try. Charlotte can't stop saying she's #1 to Becky because she is insecure. Also lets not forget about Charlotte saying in her father's book that Charlotte became less close with Sasha because Sasha didn't kiss her ass and say Charlotte should've won the 3 way.

Hear those Becky 2 Belts and Becky chants last night? That's something Charlotte wishes she could have. Even as a heel Becky is still bigger than Charlotte and that eats Charlotte up inside. Charlotte can have these fake accolades that tell you she's the GOAT but fans will tell you who the real stars and GOATs are.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

So they just decided to swap the titles? Moronic and anti-climatic, to say the least. That the segment turned into a clusterfuck comes as no shock.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451877033445892096


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuck both those talentless thots make Sasha and Belair the Raw/Smackdown womens champions and call it a day.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I thought they were best friends IRL? Jeez, some friends they are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I thought they were best friends IRL? Jeez, some friends they are
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Becky is more over than Charlotte will ever be. It must sting.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Now I wonder if the rumors of Charlotte not popular backstage reported by RSN is true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I thought they were best friends IRL? Jeez, some friends they are
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*They fell out after Becky called Charlotte plastic during their feud years ago.*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They fell out after Becky called Charlotte plastic during their feud years ago.*


Charlotte should go to AEW and do the job for someone like Maki Itoh amiright, Boss?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Charlotte should go to AEW and do the job for someone like Maki Itoh amiright, Boss?!


*That's pretty extreme lol, but I'd love to see Britt vs Charlotte.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I can kinda see why Charlotte wasn't feeling that. Becky was just gonna take both belts and leave her there looking stupid with none?


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

kazarn said:


> The whole segment was fucking trash and I'm sick and tired of Charlotte.


Me too, her creepy botoxed face is an instant channel changer and her voice is like nails on a chalkboard. I hope she never goes to AEW.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Segment was fucking dogshit. I hope WWE start losing some of their top women to the competition, because they deserve it at this point. The booking is embarrassing.

Char and Bex being this generations Shawn and Bret is far more interesting than anything going on onscreen.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I can kinda see why Charlotte wasn't feeling that. Becky was just gonna take both belts and leave her there looking stupid with none?


The crowd was chanting "Becky Two Belts" Becky most likely wanted the Raw Women's Championship to pose with both titles, basically give the fans what they wanted for a brief moment. Charlotte didn't want to give Becky nor the fans the satisfaction. I highly doubt Becky would have left the ring with both titles considering Michael Cole announced the segment as a title exchange.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Booty Bex said:


> The crowd was chanting "Becky Two Belts" Becky most likely wanted the Raw Women's Championship to pose with both titles, basically give the fans what they wanted for a brief moment. Charlotte didn't want to give Becky nor the fans the satisfaction. I highly doubt Becky would have left the ring with both titles considering Michael Cole announced the segment as a title exchange.


I'm not saying the way she acted was right, I'm just saying I can see why she wasn't thrilled with it.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm not saying the way she acted was right, I'm just saying I can see why she wasn't thrilled with it.


My personal opinion is that if Charlotte would have handed the title over and Becky raised both titles up in the air or posed with it for like 20-30 seconds max then handed her title over to Charlotte I wouldn't think anything of it. I wouldn't think Charlotte looked weak or stupid, but again that's just me.

Charlotte could have even cut a promo saying something like "Becky always catering to these weak minded sheep." lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Booty Bex said:


> My personal opinion is that if Charlotte would have handed the title over and Becky raised both titles up in the air or posed with it for like 20-30 seconds max then handed her title over to Charlotte I wouldn't think anything of it. I wouldn't think Charlotte looked weak or stupid, but again that's just me.
> 
> Charlotte could have even cut a promo saying something like "Becky always catering to these weak minded sheep." lol.


Isn't Becky supposed to be a heel though? Why is she playing to the crowd?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isn't Becky supposed to be a heel though? Why is she playing to the crowd?


Whenever you're standing across from Charlotte you automatically become the face.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Whenever your standing across from Charlotte you automatically become the face.


I mean maybe. But FOX wanted Charlotte. It's Charlotte's show now. You dont have to like it, but they're shelling out the billions and that's their girl. Shes supposed to just stand there and let Becky have both belts for 30 seconds and then just go to RAW? I mean it may not be a big deal to you, but in situations like this, I always remember Jerry Lawlers line on commentary.."all women secretly hate each other."


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

No wonder why I felt the tension looked "legit"

I hope they both lose the belts to Banks and Belair.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Shit indeed got real when Charlotte dropped the belt, you could feel Becky wanted to drop her as well.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Can Vince finally stop pushing Charlotte so much now. There have been multiple times shes been unprofessional. 

Most recent one was when she flicked the crowd off for chanting Becky. Peacock had to black the screen because of that.

The best example was when Kairi Sane crumbled on Charlotte's spear so Charlotte responds by slapping Kairi in the face. THEN proceeds to powerbomb Kairi through the table even though we can clearly see Kairi is not all there.

More further proof Bianca should have beaten Charlotte Monday for the Raw title


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This is all on WWE because it shouldn't have even come down to two top heels having to exchange belts in the middle of the ring. They are the ones that decided to turn Becky heel and to have her beat Bianca in seconds at Summer Slam in her first night back. They put everyone in this situation.

By the way, I like Becky and can understand why both want to look strong but to blame it all on Charlotte when she was less aggressive and handed over her belt to Sonya first is weird. I know that people are blinded by Charlotte hate though.

I do like how both women were dressed like they were going to be in a wrestling match. They really sold that they were willing to wrestle each other on the show again.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I honestly think Charlotte has the high ground here. The crowd chanted Becky two belts, which prompted Becky to try and grab the belt from Charlotte, so Charlotte refused and dropped it on the ground. Then Charlotte picked it up again and wanted to hand it to Sonya. Once again Becky tried to grab the belt for herself, which Sonya clearly wasn´t too happy about either.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Charlotte has to be one of the worst 5x+ champions in history.

so many meaningless title reigns. People said Edge had the most meaningless title reigns but dude looks like Bruno in comparison to Flair


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Fearless said:


> This is all on WWE because it shouldn't have even come down to two top heels having to exchange belts in the middle of the ring. They are the ones that decided to turn Becky heel and to have her beat Bianca in seconds at Summer Slam in her first night back. They put everyone in this situation.
> 
> By the way, I like Becky and can understand why both want to look strong but to blame it all on Charlotte when she was less aggressive and handed over her belt to Sonya first is weird. I know that people are blinded by Charlotte hate though.
> 
> I do like how both women were dressed like they were going to be in a wrestling match. They really sold that they were willing to wrestle each other on the show again.


If anything Charlotte is the first who acted disrespectful when she pulled the belt away causing it to fall.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mahmenn said:


> If anything Charlotte is the first who acted disrespectful when she pulled the belt away causing it to fall.


Becky was still holding on to the other belt when Becky tried to reach past Sonya to get Charlottes belt. Like... How is Charlotte being disrespectful there?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

What a couple of spoiled brats


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte's a cunt. Can she just go to AEW so I don't have to see her weird face anymore? Thanks.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Becky looked like a little brat here 

I’m glad Charlotte stopped her in her tracks


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Charlotte's a cunt. Can she just go to AEW so I don't have to see her weird face anymore? Thanks.


No fucking way, you keep her!

(She's totally going. Stuff like this makes it seem more and more obvious how she just looks like she's had enough  my worst nightmare)


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Little by little in slowly seeing Charlotte becoming Tessa Blanchard lite.

Smackdown writing team doesn't want her, Andrade says there's some female wrestlers in WWE who don't like her. We as viewers can see on TV Charlotte is disrespectful time and time again. I think Charlotte herself knows she's the least liked 4HW if you surf on Twitter and Instagram enough


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

deadcool said:


> Since Lynch went into business for herself when she threw the title at Flair, why wasn't she suspended?


They just said that cunt Charlotte did it 1st. And you want Bex suspended? 😂 😂 😂


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They fell out after Becky called Charlotte plastic during their feud years ago.*


I knew something was off with them in real life. Listening to Becky gush over how much she loves Bianca & Sasha in interviews then giving a generic “she’s a good athlete” when asked about Charlotte.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Both were stupid


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

thorwold said:


> 1. Cannot believe I actually had faith that these fucks wouldn't just do a lame title exchange right up till the last second. #wontgetfooledagain
> 
> 2. The entire segment was definitely weird and pretty lame right up until Becky's "Right, I'll see you guys later" sort of saved it, but if that miniscule, minor awkward drama wasn't a part of it... It would just have been worse
> 
> ...


Watch it again, Actually Becky threw the belt straight into Charlotte's gut 😂. The bitch caught it for a second but then dropped it and had to pick it up again.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Charlotte's a cunt. Can she just go to AEW so I don't have to see her weird face anymore? Thanks.


I could actually see that one day. Her husbands there. Her dad will be there. Who knows though. Vince seems intent on making her a 16 time champ


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451783416475758592

Both girls are clearly not on speaking terms, they couldn't look at each other
Becky wanted to pose with both belts feeding the Becky 2 Belts chants
Charlotte being bitter and insecure, threw the RAW title which Becky was about to get
You could see Sonya getting mad, when she took the title from Charlotte, Becky tried to take it again but Sonya said "we're not doing it" (cause Charlotte is an insecure jealous baby)
Becky retaliated with throwing the SD belt at Charlotte, the least she could do it. Charlotte still proceeded to being the one who dropped it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's funny how both sides are not objective at all XD

I don't really like both women (Asuka fan hehe) but from a neutral point of view, for me it's logical that Charlotte does not want to see her rival posing with 2 belts. Nothing to do with being insecure, it's would just be not logical at all for Charlotte to let her biggest rival with 2 belts while she's standing there with nothing.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

It’s a shame that when Charlotte decided to steal her dads entire gimmick, she took all the superficial stuff (robe, woo, strut) and wasn’t able to take anything that remotely requires talent (in ring selling, promos, making people care about your matches, ring psychology, fan appreciation)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> It's funny how both sides are not objective at all XD
> 
> I don't really like both women (Asuka fan hehe) but from a neutral point of view, for me it's logical that Charlotte does not want to see her rival posing with 2 belts. Nothing to do with being insecure, it's would just be not logical at all for Charlotte to let her biggest rival with 2 belts while she's standing there with nothing.


I'm in the opposite side of the fence from you here since I love BOTH Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair; so I can't tell if I'm being personally biased for both women, or I'm being completely neutral here 😂

Anyway, I think both women are justified here. Becky is in the right since she wanted to give the crowd what they wanted for a few moments by holding both world championships, and Charlotte is in the right for thinking it'd be uncharacteristic to allow herself to be empty-handed while her big rival floats around. 

Both women were also against the world title exchange in the first place, and Charlotte Flair even offered to put over Bianca Belair cleanly on Raw this past Monday. 

It's really unfortunate how a questionable booking decision (which COULD'VE easily been avoided 5 years ago with renaming both world titles) is straining their close friendship.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Charlotte campaigned to lose title to bianca on monday cos she sees her as a star and wanted to help her but was denied.... but charlotte is selfish, a bitch and everybody hates her.

I guess there is always a villain and her haters and dirtsheets will always blame her and be blind to anything she does that does not fall into their agenda


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451783416475758592
> 
> Both girls are clearly not on speaking terms, they couldn't look at each other
> Becky wanted to pose with both belts feeding the Becky 2 Belts chants
> ...


Becky sounds like the jerk here btw. Aren't they both heels? Why does Becky want to look cool here by posing with the 2 belts?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm in the opposite side of the fence from you here since I love BOTH Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair; so I can't tell if I'm being personally biased for both women, or I'm being completely neutral here 😂
> 
> Anyway, I think both women are justified here.* Becky is in the right since she wanted to give the crowd what they wanted for a few moments by holding both world championships,* and Charlotte is in the right for thinking it'd be uncharacteristic to allow herself to be empty-handed while her big rival floats around.
> 
> ...


Except that she's a heel, the last thing she should want to do is to do what the crowd wants her to do.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Gn1212 said:


> Becky sounds like the jerk here btw. Aren't they both heels? Why does Becky want to look cool here by posing with the 2 belts?


Because she's not a full blown heel, and standing across Charlotte she's a face. Yeah, how dare Becky give the crowd 10s to cheer loudly. Charlotte's bitter ass soured on Becky as soon Becky became succesfull, she was happy she was just her sidekick. I didn't want to believe but it's quite obvious what happened now. That, and she's a sensitive insecure baby.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Except that she's a heel, the last she should want to do is to do what the crowd wants her to do.


Eh, Becky is a cocky and overconfident heel who likes to show off in front of her rivals.

Becky gloating in front of Charlotte with both belts to the glee of the crowd (whether Becky accepts them or not) still fits her character.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Charlotte really seems to have an inferiority complex. Her crying about that ESPN “daughter of Ric Flair” thing is apparently what made the main event for both belts & robbed Asuka of her Wrestlemania moment.


Dude, Asuka was NEVER beating Charlotte Flair at Wrestlemania 35.

They barely even gave Asuka any TV time in early 2019 AS the Smackdown Women’s Champion.

Asuka is more likely to beat Charlotte now on the big stage compared to back then where they didn’t trust her that much.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> If, and I stress IF this is true, than Charlotte needs to check her ego already. You can say a lot of things about her dad. But he was not afraid to put people over if it called for it.
> 
> If after nearly seven years of women being forced to job to the almighty Charlotte, if she’s still insecure, then that’s her problem.


Jeez, Charlotte Flair just put over Nia Jax last month on Raw, and she EVEN offered to put over Bianca Belair cleanly this past Monday.

This has NOTHING to do with Charlotte being “unable” to put over anyone.

At least try to understand the full context here because none of what you said occurred in this case.



sara sad said:


> People blaming all of this on Charlotte when Becky was just as much in the fault
> 
> So predictable.


Yes, blaming Becky Lynch here is very predictable of you too.

BOTH women are in the right to be frustrated here.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

cainkopeland said:


> *Charlotte campaigned to lose title to bianca on monday* cos she sees her as a star and wanted to help her but was denied.... but charlotte is selfish, a bitch and everybody hates her.
> 
> I guess there is always a villain and her haters and dirtsheets will always blame her and be blind to anything she does that does not fall into their agenda


Where did you get that info? Sounds like bs without proof.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, Asuka was NEVER beating Charlotte Flair at Wrestlemania 35.
> 
> They barely even gave Asuka any TV time in early 2019 AS the Smackdown Women’s Champion.
> 
> Asuka is more likely to beat Charlotte now on the big stage compared to back then where they didn’t trust her that much.


Asuka was supposed to face Mandy & Sonya for the SD belt, she lost it to Charlotte in a random unadvertised match like a week before WM, right after the ESPN thing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Charlotte's a cunt. *Can she just go to AEW* so I don't have to see her weird face anymore? Thanks.


Yes please! I would love to see that. It would feel wrong on so many levels but it will be much more interesting than anything she will do in WWE. She will definitely help take the aew women's division to the next level.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Where did you get that info? Sounds like bs without proof.


I think it was reported by the same sources that reported the confrontation between her and Becky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Yes please! I would love to see that. It would feel wrong on so many levels but it will be much more interesting than anything she will do in WWE. She will definitely help take the aew women's division to the next level.


I hope it happens. Never having to see her again would be amazing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte Flair would be a great addition to the AEW women’s division.

They can use another big star who’s a great in-ring worker too


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> I hope it happens. Never having to see her again would be amazing.


Everybody wins I guess. Especially Andrade.

She can have her 17th title reign in AEW. Vince will be so pissed.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Where did you get that info? Sounds like bs without proof.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451876750418497536
There is no actual proof of any of this in the first place, only the dirtsheets who made up shit about sasha & bayley crying at mania which was lies and talk of aew being the talk of backstage of wwe which again was called out for being bullshit, who knows if any of this true


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

All of this is just rumors and speculations so far. Those that dislike Charlotte will automatically believe that shes at fault. Also anyone calling women a "cunt" pretty much shows their shit mentality and isn't constructive at all. That goes beyond giving your opinion about wrestling.

Again, the blame goes to WWE. They are the ones that book the nonsense, not the wrestlers. They put Charlotte and Becky in to this situation. They are the ones that treat the belts like they are toys when the women want their reigns to be prestigious and strong.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, both Becky and Charlotte are justified in their frustrations here.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I know I'm not one to be preaching about grammar but for a wannabe news site that is terrible.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

A work my friends.
Looking forward to their heated rivalry.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

First it was said charlotte walked past vince, and just left to get to aew dynamite to support andrade, now the dirtsheets are claiming charlotte was asked to leave, i swear all this is bullshit to bring charlotte down, for some reason


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451932200547622917
I swear these guys have irritional hatred towards charlotte and are determined to bring her down, did these people not learn anything from sashas breakdown? Their lies just to get visitors to their sites/podcasts can be really damaging


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Charlotte needs a few months off without pay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Everybody wins I guess. Especially Andrade.
> 
> She can have her 17th title reign in AEW. Vince will be so pissed.


I hope it happens. At this point, I don't think WWE would care.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fearless said:


> All of this is just rumors and speculations so far. Those that dislike Charlotte will automatically believe that shes at fault. Also anyone calling women a "cunt" pretty much shows their shit mentality and isn't constructive at all. That goes beyond giving your opinion about wrestling.
> 
> Again, the blame goes to WWE. They are the ones that book the nonsense, not the wrestlers. They put Charlotte and Becky in to this situation. They are the ones that treat the belts like they are toys when the women want their reigns to be prestigious and strong.


Instead of pussy-footing around it, you can just tag me. I gave my opinion on the matter at hand, and called her a cunt, and still stand by it. If that offends your delicate sensibilities, tough shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Charlotte Flair would be a great addition to the AEW women’s division.
> 
> They can use another big star who’s a great in-ring worker too


Let's hope it happens. Would be a huge plus for WWE to move on from her, too.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Instead of pussy-footing around it, you can just tag me. I gave my opinion on the matter at hand, and called her a cunt, and still stand by it. If that offends your delicate sensibilities, tough shit.


You weren't the only one and I am not being delicate. It's about being respectful but hey, anyone can be a jerk while anonymous on the internet. Such great maturity here...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fearless said:


> You weren't the only one and I am not being delicate. It's about being respectful but hey, anyone can be a jerk while anonymous on the internet. Such great maturity here...


It's not about maturity. We call men the same kind of words on here in situations like this, too. This isn't any different.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Eh, Becky is a cocky and overconfident heel who likes to show off in front of her rivals.
> 
> Becky gloating in front of Charlotte with both belts to the glee of the crowd (whether Becky accepts them or not) still fits her character.


At the same time Charlotte looks weak though right?

Say Charlotte tried doing that instead to actually piss off the fans, wouldn't that get her heat which would be much better?

Still, that would make Becky look like chump and I'm certain she wouldn't be happy about it either.

Anyway, this has certainly added more interest back in a Charlotte vs Becky rematch, again...


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

cainkopeland said:


> First it was said charlotte walked past vince, and just left to get to aew dynamite to support andrade, now the dirtsheets are claiming charlotte was asked to leave, i swear all this is bullshit to bring charlotte down, for some reason
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451932200547622917
> I swear these guys have irritional hatred towards charlotte and are determined to bring her down, did these people not learn anything from sashas breakdown? Their lies just to get visitors to their sites/podcasts can be really damaging


She was asked to leave the venue... When the show was over?  Was she planning to spend the night there?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Gn1212 said:


> At the same time Charlotte looks weak though right?
> 
> Say Charlotte tried doing that instead to actually piss off the fans, wouldn't that get her heat which would be much better?
> 
> ...


If that were to happen Becky would never act like a bitter fool, she’d just let Charlotte feed her ego


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Charlotte needs a few months off without pay.


When is her contract up? I assume recent events may have changed her stance over staying with WWE.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

cainkopeland said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451876750418497536
> There is no actual proof of any of this in the first place, only the dirtsheets who made up shit about sasha & bayley crying at mania which was lies and talk of aew being the talk of backstage of wwe which again was called out for being bullshit, who knows if any of this true


I was gonna say it sounded like bullshit. I didn't see that posted on any of the sites I trust, but I did read all about last nights argument. So unless there's real proof I don't believe for a second that Charlotte volunteered to lose to Bianca out of the goodness of her heart 😆


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Even Charlotte's shoots are terrible. Normally, they're supposed to bring more interest to what you're watching, Charlotte's makes whatever you're watching even less enjoyable.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

It's likely a work, but these works are stupid in that the fights you want to see isn't in a wrestling ring.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

From pwinsider:

“Some follow-up on the Becky Lynch-Charlotte Flair confrontation at last night's Smackdown taping, which we broke overnight:

*As we noted last night, Charlotte Flair had been arguing against being made to "look weak" in the segment and among those we've spoken with, she was seen as the person responsible for the segment not going as scripted.

*At no point was Flair to pull away the Raw Women's Championship belt from Becky Lynch. We are told that was not rehearsed or even suggested to the talents. When Flair pulled the title away, the belief among those backstage we have spoken with is that it was done to make Lynch look stupid by being "one upped" and having to pick up the belt. Sonya Deville instead made Flair get the belt and hand it to Deville, leading to Lynch throwing the Smackdown Women's title belt at Flair, which wasn't supposed to happen either. 

*The backstage argument after the segment took place in the gorilla position. 

*There is heat on Flair in certain circles for disrespecting Lynch and some who felt Flair took a segment that was supposed to build herself vs. Sasha Banks and instead putting all the attention back on herself and Lynch when Banks was being placed in a position to be the top babyface for the Smackdown brand. There are some who felt this undermined Banks, whether that was a planned strategy or not.

*There is no heat on Lynch as it was seen as she was pushed to a boiling point, leading to her confronting Flair. Had it gotten physical, it may have been seen different but after, it was seen within the locker room as Lynch standing her ground and protecting herself after being pushed too far.

*On the Flair side, we are told that she was very upset coming out of the situation. There are some who wondered if Andrade el Idolo's "FU WWE" Tweet was in relation to the Flair-Lynch situation, not his match on AEW Dynamite, given it was sent out within an hour of when the confrontation would have gone down in Wichita.

*As for those who asked whether Flair was using this as a way to get out of her WWE deal and go to AEW, that's likely not the outcome here. We are told Flair has years left on her current deal. It's not likely WWE is going to let anyone walk out to head to TNT if they deem them an important asset.”

Source: MORE ON THE LYNCH-FLAIR CONFRONTATION LAST NIGHT, WHERE THE HEAT IS FALLING AND MORE | PWInsider.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451783416475758592
> 
> Both girls are clearly not on speaking terms, they couldn't look at each other
> Becky wanted to pose with both belts feeding the Becky 2 Belts chants
> ...


*Becky threw a childish tantrum over not getting a moment she didn't need or deserve, since she isn't a double champion. It's okay to admit that.*


Gn1212 said:


> Becky sounds like the jerk here btw. Aren't they both heels? Why does Becky want to look cool here by posing with the 2 belts?


*Yeah, "Becky the great heel" blatantly pandering to the crowd and her ego after we were told that she was excelling at her job while getting booed for Bianca. They try to have it both ways to flip whatever narrative is going against her at the time.*


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The childish 'my ovaries are bigger than yours' behaviour from both of them made the segment feel off. 

What triggered Charlotte was Becky wanting to hold the two belts to play up to the crowd chants, which wasn't part of the script and would have made Charlotte look the weaker of the two. 

There seems to be a lot of leaks and smears about Charlotte, you have to wonder if it's an orchestrated campaign. Charlotte remains far and away the most talented woman WWE has, the embarrassing slopfest three way in Saudi attests to that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I enjoy the egos and them trying to big league each other in that segment. You can call it unprofessional but it makes for intriguing TV.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Just seen the clip. Looks like Becky refused to hand the belt over first so she could carry both and be becky 2 belts again, while Charlotte stands there like a doofus. I mean, in fairness to Charlotte, I wouldn't be down for that either. Neither are in the right here. But apparently everyone hates Charlotte so it's easier to just put all the blame on her I guess.

I personally like a little drama and ego behind the scenes, makes things interesting. Still not enough to bring me back, though, haha.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *As for those who asked whether Flair was using this as a way to get out of her WWE deal and go to AEW, that's likely not the outcome here. We are told Flair has years left on her current deal. It's not likely WWE is going to let anyone walk out to head to TNT if they deem them an important asset.”


PHEW!

Poor, poor Sasha. But still. Phew.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Becky threw a childish tantrum over not getting a moment she didn't need or deserve, since she isn't a double champion. It's okay to admit that.
> 
> Yeah, "Becky the great heel" blatantly pandering to the crowd and her ego after we were told that she was excelling at her job while getting booed for Bianca. They try to have it both ways to flip whatever narrative is going against her at the time.*


No need to be this upset over Becky Lynch being more over than Bianca Belair


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Where did you get that info? Sounds like bs without proof.



Alexa McCarthy said this a known Charlotte Simp. This sounds like a report to just make Charlotte look good in this situation. Charlotte just tapped out Rhea and Nikki ASH clean and beat Alexa clean as a heel on PPV but now wants to put over Bianca in a random RAW match? Fuck off. 

SRS reported that Becky was planned to grab Charlotte's belt but Charlotte didn't like that brother so she dropped it so Becky couldn't grab the belt. Heat is on Charlotte not Becky but yea Charlotte marks keep blaming Becky for your girls constant unprofessionalism. Girl is so jealous of Becky.

Think we forgot about this?










and this


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Silicon poisoning again for Flair... making her irritable to deal with.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Alexa McCarthy said this a known Charlotte Simp. This sounds like a report to just make Charlotte look good in this situation. Charlotte just tapped out Rhea and Nikki ASH clean and beat Alexa clean as a heel on PPV but now wants to put over Bianca in a random RAW match? Fuck off.
> 
> SRS reported that Becky was planned to grab Charlotte's belt but Charlotte didn't like that brother so she dropped it so Becky couldn't grab the belt. Heat is on Charlotte not Becky but yea Charlotte marks keep blaming Becky for your girls constant unprofessionalism. Girl is so jealous of Becky.
> 
> ...


The first GIF was Charlotte Flair being naive/unaware of what even happened, and the second GIF was obviously a freak accident.

Honestly, I thought some of you folks would've already moved on from those unfortunate incidences by now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

deadcool said:


> Since Lynch went into business for herself when she threw the title at Flair, why wasn't she suspended?


Because it's not true. PWinsider is as reliable as what you and I think happened. 

They're female wrestlers who knew the segment was dumb. They mutually agreed to add something to it. They did. It didn't go that well since they're not great as improvising. They're not going to discredit the heat because then no one will talk about this segment.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

AthleticGirth said:


> The childish 'my ovaries are bigger than yours' behaviour from both of them made the segment feel off.
> 
> What triggered Charlotte was Becky wanting to hold the two belts to play up to the crowd chants, which wasn't part of the script and would have made Charlotte look the weaker of the two.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of leaks and smears about Charlotte, you have to wonder if it's an orchestrated campaign. Charlotte remains far and away the most talented woman WWE has, the embarrassing slopfest three way in Saudi attests to that.



Becky grabbing the belts was apparently in the script and Charlotte didn't like that Becky looking better than her. I mean Charlotte if you don't want Becky to look better why don't you try and get over finally? Still sad Becky took you're WM35 main event win? So fucking jealous just like she was pissed at Sasha not kissing Charlotte's ass after WM32. Yikes.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Where did you get that info? Sounds like bs without proof.


Nah, I've seen that too.









Report: Flair, Lynch had confrontation after WWE SmackDown


This story was updated at 3:30 PM Eastern. Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch reportedly had a heated backstage confrontation following Friday's edition of WWE




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, blaming Becky Lynch here is very predictable of you too.
> 
> BOTH women are in the right to be frustrated here.


I was not just blaming Becky read that again.

Just saying if you are gonna blame Charlotte blame Becky as well because she was not just a quite observer like people are acting she was.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

sara sad said:


> I was not just blaming Becky read that again.
> 
> Just saying if you are gonna blame Charlotte blame Becky as well because she was not just a quite observer like people are acting she was.



Reports are there's no heat on Becky but some on Charlotte. Why would we blame Becky when no one backstage is? Show me someone that has said negative things about Becky the person? Andrade has said their's girls "jealous" of Charlotte backstage. That's why people side with becky more because her rep is cleaner.


----------



## VForVendetta (Mar 3, 2018)

The overrated, overpowering, overpushed, obnoxious 4 horse brats pulling stunts like these shouldn't surprise anybody at this stage after 5/6 years of monstrous booking. Triple H & Stephanie make sure they always get what they want even at the expense of other popular women. As far the segment is concerned both of them are at blame & if political powerplay wasn't involved both would have been heavily punished & rightfully so. Sadly when it comes to womens' booking Vince is way too dependent on his idiotic daughter & doofus son in law.


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

I still reckon it is a work to build to Survivor Series.

Sent from my 5029Y_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Fearless said:


> Becky was still holding on to the other belt when Becky tried to reach past Sonya to get Charlottes belt. Like... How is Charlotte being disrespectful there?


She was going to pose with the belts for a few seconds to tease the Survivor Series program, it was the plan iirc

Charlotte could have responded with her promo but instead she decided to go off script to "look good"by dropping the belt, how is that not disrespectful ?


----------



## dante phillips (Nov 21, 2016)

Why do we believe this is real? Could it not be a work? Was the Nia Jax incident a work in the end or was that real? Only ask because if all this is real then how is Charlotte still employed? She is ridiculously unprofessional and has done numerous unprofessional things

If we went to work and behaved as unprofessional as her we'd be fired or suspended


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Reports are there's no heat on Becky but some on Charlotte. Why would we blame Becky when no one backstage is? Show me someone that has said negative things about Becky the person? Andrade has said their's girls "jealous" of Charlotte backstage. That's why people side with becky more because her rep is cleaner.


Reports conflict each other all the time All i know is what i saw which was both of them participating.

Also excuse me for not caring about a super biased take from the biggest Becky fanboy/Charlotte hater in the world 🤷‍♂️


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

dante phillips said:


> Why do we believe this is real? Could it not be a work? Was the Nia Jax incident a work in the end or was that real? Only ask because if all this is real then how is Charlotte still employed? She is ridiculously unprofessional and has done numerous unprofessional things
> 
> If we went to work and behaved as unprofessional as her we'd be fired or suspended


Shawn Michaels got away with it. She's like a lady version of him without the charisma.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

At least something interesting is happening in this company lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Not saying this is a work, but they should do works like this more. Make everyone believe something real has happened. Put false reports out there. Get everyone talking.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> If, and I stress IF this is true, than Charlotte needs to check her ego already. You can say a lot of things about her dad. But he was not afraid to put people over if it called for it.
> 
> *If after nearly seven years of women being forced to job to the almighty Charlotte, if she’s still insecure, then that’s her problem.*


Almighty? Are you really going to pretend like Charlotte doesn’t lose ALOT of matches?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

She knows she's getting pushed no matter what, so she doesn't care what she does at this point. I think her next stunt should be her appearing on AEW. I'd but that for a dollar lol.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

This all could’ve been avoided (unless it’s build up to Survivor Series) had they either gave the RAW Women’s title to Bianca on RAW or Bianca should’ve stayed on SmackDown and won the title back from Becky before Becky switched brands. Who the hell wants to see Sasha vs Charlotte again? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Becky threw a childish tantrum over not getting a moment she didn't need or deserve, since she isn't a double champion. It's okay to admit that.*
> 
> *Yeah, "Becky the great heel" blatantly pandering to the crowd and her ego after we were told that she was excelling at her job while getting booed for Bianca. They try to have it both ways to flip whatever narrative is going against her at the time.*


Lol, Charlotte threw the tantrum. How did Becky throw it? Charlotte was the bitter jealous one who disrespect the title by throwing it. That’s a TANTRUM.

Becky isn’t a full blown heel yet. Not everything is black and white. 
She doesn’t insult the crowd and she acknowledges that they love her. The Becky 2 Belts moment would have been nice for the fans, who clearly wanted it.

She gets booed when standing across the ring from other babyface when she insults. You acknowledged her getting booed against Bianca


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Lmao it's a work lads. They can't even act their way through a worked shoot.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Becky threw a childish tantrum over not getting a moment she didn't need or deserve, since she isn't a double champion. It's okay to admit that.
> 
> Yeah, "Becky the great heel" blatantly pandering to the crowd and her ego after we were told that she was excelling at her job while getting booed for Bianca. They try to have it both ways to flip whatever narrative is going against her at the time.*


The reason people are more likely to blame Charlotte is she has a track record for unprofessional behaviour. As far as I’m aware, Becky doesn’t?

The report I read said Becky briefly holding both titles was in the script, and Charlotte didn’t play ball & dropped the belt on the floor. Wether Becky should or shouldn’t hold both belts up isn’t the conversation (Sasha is, haha) the issue is Charlotte went against the script which at the end of the day is unprofessional. Becky played her part too throwing the belt at her, but if you’d just spent the last 2 days of your life travelling to & from the other side of the world, and had to work the very next day, you’d probably be pissed if your co-worker went into business for herself on live tv too, and understandably so. 

Not really sure how you can blame Becky here to be fair, each to their own though. They should’ve just had Bianca win on raw & Sasha win at CJ. The title switch was always a dumb idea.

If this gets Sasha the belt quicker I’m all for it anyway


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The reason people are more likely to blame Charlotte is she has a track record for unprofessional behaviour. As far as I’m aware, Becky doesn’t?
> 
> The report I read said Becky briefly holding both titles was in the script, and Charlotte didn’t play ball & dropped the belt on the floor. Wether Becky should or shouldn’t hold both belts up isn’t the conversation (Sasha is, haha) the issue is Charlotte went against the script which at the end of the day is unprofessional. Becky played her part too throwing the belt at her, but if you’d just spent the last 2 days of your life travelling to & from the other side of the world, and had to work the very next day, you’d probably be pissed if your co-worker went into business for herself on live tv too, and understandably so.
> 
> ...


*Both of them were unprofessional. I like Charlotte and have no problem admitting that. It's just like you said, very few people are willing to look at this situation in a vacuum because of her selfish history.*


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> Nah, I've seen that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? I asked for proof from the Charlotte suck ups that she wanted to drop the title to Bianca last monday.

We already established what happened last night.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They should’ve just had Bianca win on raw & Sasha win at CJ. The title switch was always a dumb idea.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lol, Charlotte threw the tantrum. How did Becky throw it? Charlotte was the bitter jealous one who disrespect the title by throwing it. That’s a TANTRUM.
> 
> Becky isn’t a full blown heel yet. Not everything is black and white.
> She doesn’t insult the crowd and she acknowledges that they love her. The Becky 2 Belts moment would have been nice for the fans, who clearly wanted it.
> ...



@* The Legit DMD* literally said Becky wasn't over last month because she was getting booed too much at MSG and that means she's not over because Roman was still getting cheers as a heel. Now she's getting cheered vs Charlotte a heel and its means she's burying Bianca  Hey clown Becky is doing what WWE are telling her to do. They want her to pander to the crowd facing Charlotte another heel so why would she act heelish to another heel? WTF is this clown on? Becky was following the script. She was doing her job yet you're blaming Becky? Get help. Get ready for Charlotte to squash you girl Sasha once again so we can really watch a tantrum.



sara sad said:


> Reports conflict each other all the time All i know is what i saw which was both of them participating.
> 
> Also excuse me for not caring about a super biased take from the biggest Becky fanboy/Charlotte hater in the world 🤷‍♂️


Yea i'm biased and you're not? OK  I literally gave you reports of people that are more reliable than some Charlotte simp. Are you Alex McCarthy? I trust Fighful way more then some Charlotte simp. Also i'm sure Charlotte wanted to put over Nikki ASH too and guess how that turned out? or what about Rhea Ripley who is still waiting for her win vs Charlotte. Shit like this is why criticize Charlotte.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah this is a work. Notice how dirtsheet reporters are completely putting the blame for the segment going off the rails on the heel Charlotte.

They are trying to make this stale Charlotte/Becky feud interesting for Survivor Series.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451992377585848321

LMAO Ok now this is hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@SayWhatAgain! *Becky fans like to ignore this part. She was asked to give up her title FIRST:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451876582944092167*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea i'm biased and you're not? OK  I literally gave you reports of people that are more reliable than some Charlotte simp. Are you Alex McCarthy? I trust Fighful way more then some Charlotte simp. Also i'm sure Charlotte wanted to pushover Nikki ASH too and guess how that turned out? or what about Rhea Ripley who is still waiting for her win vs Charlotte. Shit like this is why criticize Charlotte.


I'm not the one who is blindly believing one of the parties involved was a innocent angel because i'm a fan of her.

Also you can cherry pick whatever report you want to make Charlotte looks bad it doesn't change the fact that Becky was just as guilty whether you like it or not..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The both of you are biased, and engaging in a pointless fan war (even though both women are justified here).



cainkopeland said:


> First it was said charlotte walked past vince, and just left to get to aew dynamite to support andrade, now the dirtsheets are claiming charlotte was asked to leave, i swear all this is bullshit to bring charlotte down, for some reason
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451932200547622917
> I swear these guys have irritional hatred towards charlotte and are determined to bring her down, did these people not learn anything from sashas breakdown? Their lies just to get visitors to their sites/podcasts can be really damaging


Okay, can you not duplicate your posts?

You already posted this somewhere.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I knew something was off with them in real life. Listening to Becky gush over how much she loves Bianca & Sasha in interviews then giving a generic “she’s a good athlete” when asked about Charlotte.


Not even just Bianca and Sasha she gushes about. I remember her doing some interviews recently during a recent UK tour, and she mentioned how she's incredibly excited for Asuka to return, as she is one of Becky's absolute favorite people to work with, and one of her closest friends behind the scenes.



cainkopeland said:


> First it was said charlotte walked past vince, and just left to get to aew dynamite to support andrade, now the dirtsheets are claiming charlotte was asked to leave, i swear all this is bullshit to bring charlotte down, for some reason
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451932200547622917
> I swear these guys have irritional hatred towards charlotte and are determined to bring her down, did these people not learn anything from sashas breakdown? Their lies just to get visitors to their sites/podcasts can be really damaging


The only people who claimed that Charlotte completely ignored Vince was talkSport, whose writer is heavily pro Flair. To the point of where they tried to spin Kairi getting a concussion at the hands of Flair as her (Kairi's) fault.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> @SayWhatAgain! *Becky fans like to ignore this part. She was asked to give up her title FIRST:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451876582944092167*



What do you not get? Becky was suppose to hold both belts and Charlotte allegedly dropped the belt so that couldn't happen. I don't know why who got asked first matters? That's unprofessional by Charlotte. If the script says Becky was suppose to hold both titles then that's what was suppose to happen. What is that Tweet suppose to show? Becky refused and Charlotte refused. Becky wanted Charlotte to hand it to her. Becky was suppose to take it from Charlotte and tease Becky 2 Belts. That's what was suppose to happen allegedly. Where is this Becky's fault? If Becky was suppose to hold both belts then Becky isn't at fault at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I can see it, something was definitely off with the segment.


*Now you understand why I left early. They didn't even mention Becky in the YouTube title:




*


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> @SayWhatAgain! *Becky fans like to ignore this part. She was asked to give up her title FIRST:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451876582944092167*


Becky’s a bitch. There’s no other way to put it nicely. 
She should be just as responsible for shitting the segment just as much as Charlotte is.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What do you not get? Becky was suppose to hold both belts and Charlotte allegedly dropped the belt so that couldn't happen. I don't know why who got asked first matters? That's unprofessional by Charlotte. If the script says Becky was suppose to hold both titles then that's what was suppose to happen. What is that Tweet suppose to show? Becky refused and Charlotte refused. Becky wanted Charlotte to hand it to her. Becky was suppose to take it from Charlotte and tease Becky 2 Belts. That's what was suppose to happen allegedly. Where is this Becky's fault? If Becky was suppose to hold both belts then Becky isn't at fault at all.


this clip tells otherwise. Sonya is clearly asking for Becky to give her the belt. Even if this was part of the act, having one champion to act bitchy only to give her what she wants is a slap in the face of the other champion. I can’t believe I’m defending Charlotte Flair lol 🤢


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Charlotte really seems to have an inferiority complex. Her crying about that ESPN “daughter of Ric Flair” thing is apparently what made the main event for both belts & robbed Asuka of her Wrestlemania moment.


That still bugs me just because she screams ric ..with her entrance, robes,music and finishers


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Now you understand why I left early. They didn't even mention Becky in the YouTube title:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They kept those Becky chants in though.  They didn't put the swap up because of your Queen's unprofessionalism. Maybe Sasha is in luck and this hurts Charlotte's push and Sasha might not look like a little bitch against Flair....doubt it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> this clip tells otherwise. Sonya is clearly asking for Becky to give her the belt. Even if this was part of the act, having one champion to act bitchy only to give her what she wants is a slap in the face of the other champion. I can’t believe I’m defending Charlotte Flair lol 🤢



What are you saying? The script says Becky holds up both belts. How the fuck is she suppose to do that if she does what Sonya says? She's a HEEL!!!! She suppose to act bitchy and be a asshole. Vince thinks Becky acting like that gets her heat and booed not knowing people were going to chant Becky 2 Belts and love Becky slapping Charlotte in the face. Do you not remember the last time Becky slapped Charlotte in the face in 2018 at Summerslam? Becky got the biggest pop of the night. What are you people even saying? If Vince told Becky to hold both belts then she has to do it and if Charlotte refuses that's unprofessionalism. That's some Hogan shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trading the belts was a bad idea anyway.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What are you saying? The script says Becky holds up both belts. *How the fuck is she suppose to do that if she does what Sonya says? *She's a HEEL!!!! She suppose to act bitchy and be a asshole. Vince thinks Becky acting like that gets her heat and booed not knowing people were going to chant Becky 2 Belts and love Becky slapping Charlotte in the face. Do you not remember the last time Becky slapped Charlotte in the face in 2018 at Summerslam? Becky got the biggest pop of the night. What are you people even saying? If Vince told Becky to hold both belts then she has to do it and if Charlotte refuses that's unprofessionalism. That's some Hogan shit.


If we’re to believe that Sonya is going by the script, and we have no reason to doubt that, then it seems that Becky is the one who’s going off the script and doing the “Hogan shit”


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> @SayWhatAgain! *Becky fans like to ignore this part. She was asked to give up her title FIRST:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451876582944092167*


How can we differentiate what was script & what was shoot though? There’s varying stories so it’s just speculation at this point. Alvarez is saying it was scripted for Becky to snatch charlottes belt, raise both, then throw the SD belt at Charlotte. If this is the case I can see why Charlotte would be pissed as that makes her look weak af.

None of us know the truth. Perhaps this is all a big work between them to get some attention on their SS match that nobody was going to give a shit about before this.

This could’ve all been avoided if they just did Sasha vs Bianca 2 at Survivor Series. They could’ve still done the Sasha/Charlotte feud & continued the Becky/Bianca feud after that too. Would’ve made way more sense, given us a killer SS match, and not made the belts look like worthless props. Ah well…


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Charlotte's a cunt. Can she just go to AEW so I don't have to see her weird face anymore? Thanks.


A typical AEW mark, I hate Charlotte but I will take a golden shower if she comes to AEW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> How can we differentiate what was script & what was shoot though? There’s varying stories so it’s just speculation at this point. Alvarez is saying it was scripted for Becky to snatch charlottes belt, raise both, then throw the SD belt at Charlotte. *If this is the case I can see why Charlotte would be pissed as that makes her look weak af.*


Agreed.


Upstart474 said:


> This is your typical AEW mark, I hate Charlotte but I will take a golden shower if she comes to AEW.


He's clearly stating he doesn't watch AEW.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Upstart474 said:


> This is your typical AEW mark, I hate Charlotte but I will take a golden shower if she comes to AEW.


I'm a typical AEW mark? A guy who doesn't watch it? Brilliant.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Does Vince still have the nous to make $$$ out of this?

He should be announcing a showdown between the two for RAW and confirming them as the main event for Survivor Series, some ACTUAL heat in this company instead of all the forced shit for a change.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Huh? I asked for proof from the Charlotte suck ups that she wanted to drop the title to Bianca last monday.
> 
> We already established what happened last night.


Check the report. It has what you're asking.


> TalkSport also reported that Flair wanted to lose clean to Bianca Belair Monday, believing it could have been a big win for her and that the DQ finish hurt that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

We can see Sonya reaching first to Charlotte, and Charlotte being a brat refused to give her the belt.
Then, Sonya tried to get it from Becky, who refused as well then, tried to grab the title from Charlotte, who threw it away.

If the script had Becky hold both belts, Charlotte is in the wrong 100%.

If it was spontaneous and Becky wanted to feed the Becky 2 Belts chant more, she thought of it before Charlotte did a pose to get heat because she has a better mind for the business, Becky's being egotistical and it's natural for her arrogant character to milk those chants. I bet if Charlotte would have reached first Becky wouldn't have thrown the belt like that.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Because it's not true. PWinsider is as reliable as what you and I think happened.
> 
> They're female wrestlers who knew the segment was dumb. They mutually agreed to add something to it. They did. It didn't go that well since they're not great as improvising. They're not going to discredit the heat because then no one will talk about this segment.


Then in that case, both should be suspended. You do what the boss tells you to do. Whether its Lynch or Flair or both. Doesn't matter. From what I'm reading now, it's Charlotte's fault instead of Lynch's.

WWE clearly thinks it was Charlotte's blunder based on Alvarez's tweet. They escorted her out of the building.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Fuck both those talentless thots make Sasha and Belair the Raw/Smackdown womens champions and call it a day.


Crowds want Becky.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So every report right now is blaming Flair for what happened


The Legit DMD said:


> @SayWhatAgain! *Becky fans like to ignore this part. She was asked to give up her title FIRST:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451876582944092167*


But all reports are saying "Becky Two Belts" moment was scripted so Becky refusing to hand over her title first was planned and should have no bearing on what happened, you can clearly see from this very video the moment Charlotte pulled the title away and dropped it struck a nerve with Becky and even got a reaction from Sonya who to her credit tried to salvage things by stepping in, from what I can see and by what was reported Becky still tried to hold both belts and Sonya decided to just move on to Becky handiing her title over you can clearly hear Sonya "we're not gonna do that now give me both belts" when Becky tried to grab the Raw from her which in a moment of petulance on Becky's part she throws the belt at Charlotte but now Becky throwing the belt is being reported as scripted and if Becky petulantly throwing the belt was not a scripted moment too she should also bear some blame but everything so far is pointing to Flair and Becky is reportably being backed by all parties with WWE at the moment. I actually think the manner in which she threw the belt was not scripted its more likely she was toss in Charlotte's direction and not at her like she did so in case again Becky not a good reaction. 










Now we don't really know the full story other than what we're hearing from "sources" normally I wouldn't read too much into PWinsider but Sean Ross Sapp has corroborated these reports and he at least has some credibiltiy with WWE right now, so the way I see this WWE have either really soured on Charlotte and are throwing her under the bus or she actually was at fault here either way her future does not look bright right now and I guess we'll see in time with how she is booked going forward.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> I'm a typical AEW mark? A guy who doesn't watch it? Brilliant.


This comment is not directed to you but the endless AEW marks who talk shit about Charlotte but begging, begging, and begging for her to come to AEW. If she ever did leave WWE, she ain't going to job to Britt Baker, Jade, and the rest of the women's roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Upstart474 said:


> This comment is not directed to you but the endless AEW marks who talk shit about Charlotte but begging, begging, and begging for her to come to AEW. If she ever did leave WWE, she ain't going to job to Britt Baker, Jade, and the rest of the women's roster.


Ah okay, my bad, man.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I like them both.

They’re 2 of about 10 people in WWE who are entertaining. The next time they’re in the ring together will be fun.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Charlotte was wrong for going off script. But apparently she did it because she didn't agree with the segment. She felt Becky posing with both belts would make her look weak. She's right, especially when Becky makes it a point to remind everyone that she was never defeated for the RAW Women's Championship.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

If you listen closely and watch Cole, right after Becky throws the belt you can hear Michael Cole say "Oh my" as he facepalms lol


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452002047964893184
I stand by Becky and Charlotte but it is unfortunate this happened.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Upstart474 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452002047964893184
> I stand by Becky and Charlotte but it is unfortunate this happened.


Ringside news is not a credible source.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Proof that Sasha Banks should have won WM32.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

sara sad said:


> Ringside news is not a credible source.





> harlotte Flair and Becky Lynch got into a verbal altercation last night after Smackdown stemming from Charlotte breaking from the script during their show-closing segment.
> 
> Charlotte was supposed to hand her Raw Title belt to Becky so she could have a moment as “Becky Two Belts” before Becky handed over her Smackdown Title belt to Charlotte. It was part of a belt-swapping segment at the end of Smackdown, since they were each drafted to a new show, but held the belt that represented their former show.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.pwtorch.com/site/2021/1...last-night-charlotte-asked-to-leave-building/
The female wrestlers are even tired of Charlotte Flair's attitude this year and I am saying this out of the fandom card, I honestly can't blame them here.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Charlotte's a cunt. Can she just go to AEW so I don't have to see her weird face anymore? Thanks.


That Cunt needs to stay the fuck away from AEW.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Are these two grown women or little kids? So pathetic on both their parts getting so worked up and offended over this shit.

Im not surprised though, neither one of these two, especially Charlotte like putting anyone else over thesedays.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Are these two grown women or little kids? So pathetic on both their parts getting so worked up and offended over this shit.
> 
> Im not surprised though, neither one of these two, especially Charlotte like putting anyone else over thesedays.


Charlotte Flair just offered to put over Bianca Belair this past Monday, but they refused; so you're automatically wrong here.

Both women are also great talents, and they're good adults too


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣💀


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Charlotte Flair just offered to put over Bianca Belair this past Monday, but they refused; so you're automatically wrong here.
> 
> Both women are also great talents, and they're good adults too


Good adults who got all childish and petty over nothing... do you ever think before you post or do you just automatically state the opposite without even thinking?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Good adults who got all childish and petty over nothing... do you ever think before you post or do you just automatically state the opposite without even thinking?


Yikes, I see that you failed to address your mistake for claiming/implying that Charlotte "isn't" willing to put anyone over.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Charlotte Flair just offered to put over Bianca Belair this past Monday, but they refused; so you're automatically wrong here.
> 
> Both women are also great talents, and they're good adults too


Fightful Select just updated their report that the report from Alex McCarthy on talkSport was debunked in regards to wanting to put Bianca over. That it wasn't true at all from the people they talked to backstage.

Alex McCarthy is not someone you should trust in regards to reporting regarding the Flairs. He is one of their biggest marks and is heavily biased in favor of them.


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

Women are so fucking petty these are actually grown adults 🤣


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

thorwold said:


> Shawn Michaels got away with it. She's like a lady version of him without the charisma.


or in-ring talent.. or promo skills.. or believability.. or any skills whatsoever..


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

I wonder how much of what Alexa said in that promo on Charlotte was how she really felt?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone who believes Charlotte wanted to put over Bianca is buying spin from Charlotte's camp.

Charlotte ends up looking like a chump in the segment, edited replay of the segment makes her look like even bigger chump. Great way to begin her time on Smackdown.

Becky, heel/babyface, doesn't matter, is the bigger star and fans will view her that way. That train left that station along time ago. Charlotte is always gonna be more the Randy Orton of WWE female wrestling. A star, but not the star. She just needs to learn to live with it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I just re-watched the segment.

For them to act like that on national television was ridiculous. Disrespecting the titles is even worse. There are so many women in the company who would love to be in the positions that these two are in. They came across as two entitled brats. It's time for the company to wind down their pushes and start elevating other women. They are NOT the Steve Austin or Rock of the division -- the company shouldn't be scrambling to replace them. The talent is there.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I just re-watched the segment.
> 
> For them to act like that on national television was ridiculous. Disrespecting the titles is even worse. There are so many women in the company who would love to be in the positions that these two are in. They came across as two entitled brats. It's time for the company to wind down their pushes and start elevating other women. They are NOT the Steve Austin or Rock of the division -- the company shouldn't be scrambling to replace them. The talent is there.




Austin quit the company because he didn't want to lose to Brock and also didn't want to drop the belt to HHH in 1999(Mic Foley won instead). GTFO of here with that shit. You people wouldn't survive the Attitude era if it was today. WWE have been disrespecting the titles for years. Company loves Becky and everyone backstage does as well. Becky was chanted that whole segment but you want her to lose her push because she was pissed off that her coworker was not following the script? Becky is easily the Austin/Rock of the women's division while Charlotte is clearly the HHH. All reports are saying no one backstage thought Becky did anything wrong but you haters keep ignoring that and trying to blame her for just doing her job. The segment was shit even if it went like planned.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

The day Charlotte leaves WWE >>>


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

If it wasn't a work............look I love Becky but she clearly lost her cool (albeit momentarily). Just because Charlotte went off script didn't mean Becky had to do what she did. I must be the only person who liked the segment lol. In kayfabe they hate eachother so I didn't actually think anything untoward was going on. The whole thing does actually add a bit of genuine interest in the survivor series match now. Let them loose on the mic. The promos could be excellent.

Sent from my 5029Y_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I just re-watched the segment.
> 
> For them to act like that on national television was ridiculous. Disrespecting the titles is even worse. There are so many women in the company who would love to be in the positions that these two are in. They came across as two entitled brats. It's time for the company to wind down their pushes and start elevating other women. They are NOT the Steve Austin or Rock of the division -- the company shouldn't be scrambling to replace them. The talent is there.


*It makes you feel really sad for someone like Liv Morgan who would give anything for a title match, let alone to win one, when you see Becky acting like a two year old and throwing titles around like trash over a moment she wasn't even entitled to.*


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Seems everyone forget one of big factor that cause Becky lose her cool, she was exhausted after long trip from Saudi and her focus divided between work and her baby at home but I only can blame her by not try to be professional.

For Charlotte, I feel she is insecure now, most women at backstage feel have enough with her BS but no one come to her because they know they will have trouble if they engage altercation with her until Nia Jax-ed her which make Charlotte suffer clean loss for first time in normal match.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

I just hope Charlotte never goes to AEW I wish she wasn't on screen in the WWE either, hilarious that the fans only cared about Becky that entire segment


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

xVenomx said:


> Apparently Charlotte's contract is up December 30th, meaning she will probably go to AEW and try to ruin AEW


Where did you get this from? Source?


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> Where did you get this from? Source?


Never mind apparently I was wrong on the contract part, seen someone on Twitter mention that. But that's not the case 









There is backstage heat on Charlotte Flair, update on her WWE contract


PWInsider is reporting that there is no heat on Becky Lynch for the backstage incident last night after SmackDown and the feeling is that she was pushed to a “boiling point” and people in the locker room saw it as her standing her ground and protecting herself. PWI adds that there is heat on...




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Did anybody watch the encore on FOX? They edited the segment and removed Charlotte dropping the belt.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It makes you feel really sad for someone like Liv Morgan who would give anything for a title match, let alone to win one, when you see Becky acting like a two year old and throwing titles around like trash over a moment she wasn't even entitled to.*



You mean the Liv Morgan that said this about Becky. Yea i'm sure Liv is so unhappy with Becky being champ 🤣 Your Becky hating gimmick got so old 5 years ago. Charlotte literally drops the title TWICE but yea blame Becky 🤣 Becky was pissed that Charlotte made Becky look like a idiot trying to grab the belt and Charlotte pulling it a way. Only smarky clowns are blaming Becky when every report is Becky was being professional. Becky was SCRIPTED to hold both belts and SCRIPTED to throw the belt at Charlotte. Becky was suppose to be a HEEL!!!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441531870278307842 
*Charlotte has been throwing down titles for years.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033013777719910400




Joe Moore said:


> Did anybody watch the encore on FOX? They edited the segment and removed Charlotte dropping the belt.


Yea this is what WWE put instead...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What's Charly Flair doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't see anything wrong with the segment. These two people are supposed to hate each other kayfabe. The segment made that very clear and it felt like they really hated each other which apparently they do. It was awkward and tense. I think it's a lot more interesting than what the original script was. And people are talking about it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It makes you feel really sad for someone like Liv Morgan who would give anything for a title match, let alone to win one, when you see Becky acting like a two year old and throwing titles around like trash over a moment she wasn't even entitled to.*


Oh, it’s really ironic how you want to mock an actual rational adult’s maturity here. Becky Lynch is much more mature, and the same goes with Charlotte Flair too.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Possibly the actions of someone ready to pack bags and move on.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

njcam said:


> Possibly the actions of someone ready to pack bags and move on.
> View attachment 110768


Saw this but Wade Keller is Meltzer lite not sure how reliable he is


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451932200547622917
We're done here. This is all on Charlotte, clearly.
All reports seem to indicate the plan was for Becky to pose with both belts.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It all sounds like like a work now. Charlotte being escorted from the building FFS. 

Wade Keller and SRS acting like a pair of yentas. 😁

I've watched the segment a couple of times and from reading Sonya's behaviour it wasn't in the script for Becky to lord it over Charlotte by holding up the two belts. If it was, Sonya, who looked pissed off with both of them, would have given Becky the belt after Charlotte handed it over. If Becky was booked to hold up both belts it would obviously lead to Charlotte attacking her, which definitely wasn't in the script. 

Becky wanted to play up to the crowd, which wasn't smart considering she's working heel and it's shitting on Smackdown and Charlotte. I can understand in principle what Charlotte did, but the manner in which she did it wasn't the best. Only person coming out of the segment with credit is Sonya - and that includes the clowns who wrote it.


----------



## gillbergisback (Nov 17, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with the segment. These two people are supposed to hate each other kayfabe. The segment made that very clear and it felt like they really hated each other which apparently they do. It was awkward and tense. I think it's a lot more interesting than what the original script was. And people are talking about it.


Plus it was 2 heels. All this talk just because they didn't hand each other the belt. Who gives a sh?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Both disrespected the Titles by throwing them


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So now Sonya also got in a argument with Charlotte and was "mad enough to want to fight Flair". If this is all true 🤣🤣 Charlotte marks. Keep blaming Becky. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452615573418950658


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What's Charly Flair doing in the Impact Zone?


Ashley Flair is going to AEW if she goes anywhere.. She did trademark that name a little while ago.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Gets better by the hour.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's crazy how Becky fans don't realize she's the embodiment of everything they hate Charlotte for.*


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's crazy how Becky fans don't realize she's the embodiment of everything they hate Charlotte for.*



Jesus Christ. You are clueless. If Becky was getting crickets and tapping out every face clean like Charlotte has done for 6 straight years then Becky would be like Charlotte. Becky is still the most over person on the roster not named Roman. She's earned her spot and she was just gone for 16 months(only Bianca stepped up) and yet still is the most over. Also if Becky was Charlotte, she would've tapped out Bianca clean at SS and then won the rematch at Extreme Rules and then win clean at Crown Jewell. Becky beats Bianca, Bianca is main eventing most weeks. Charlotte beats Rhea,Nikki,Asuka and Alexa they are sent to the tag disjoin or just off TV like Alexa/Asuka.

Maybe if your blue haired anti vaxxer could make shows Becky wouldn't have been forced to replace her. You are still so jealous that Becky got to where Sasha has never gotten to. Sasha is over but jobs to Charlotte forever but when Becky gets over and she beats Charlotte. Jealous WWE chose Becky over Botcha


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

11 pages....

It's a work people. They have done this before between these two. They done this with Ronda vs Becky.

What's not a work? Is that Becky Shoehorn ruined everything again as usual.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451947791970938880

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VForVendetta (Mar 3, 2018)

Swindle said:


> Anyone who believes Charlotte wanted to put over Bianca is buying spin from Charlotte's camp.
> 
> Charlotte ends up looking like a chump in the segment, edited replay of the segment makes her look like even bigger chump. Great way to begin her time on Smackdown.
> 
> Becky, heel/babyface, doesn't matter, is the bigger star and fans will view her that way. That train left that station along time ago. *Charlotte is always gonna be more the Randy Orton of WWE female wrestling. A star, but not the star.* She just needs to learn to live with it.


That's a massive insult to Randy, who may not have become a mainstream box office attraction like the other 3 class of 2002 but he is still a huge star based on modern standard.


----------



## VForVendetta (Mar 3, 2018)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I just re-watched the segment.
> 
> For them to act like that on national television was ridiculous. Disrespecting the titles is even worse. There are so many women in the company who would love to be in the positions that these two are in. They came across as two entitled brats. It's time for the company to wind down their pushes and start elevating other women. *They are NOT the Steve Austin or Rock of the division* -- the company shouldn't be scrambling to replace them. The talent is there.


I think these 2 definitely feel they are indeed the Rock/ Stone Cold of their era! No doubt Triple H & Steph are the main culprits as they are the ones who have been feeding the massive egos of these extremely mediocre horsewomen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VForVendetta said:


> I think these 2 definitely feel they are indeed the Rock/ Stone Cold of their era! No doubt Triple H & Steph are the main culprits as they are the ones who have been feeding the massive egos of these extremely mediocre horsewomen.


*At least Fox knows that Sasha is the true face of Smackdown.*


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Stans going mad picking sides over this. They sent those three women out there to die. There's NO way you can do that segment without making them ALL look like shit.

There should be more people in WWE like Charlotte and Becky. People that want to protect their character from the utterly shit, toxic, WWE creative. Maybe then things would get better.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Charlotte with a 90's coked up HBK gimmick would be a main event level draw.


----------



## VForVendetta (Mar 3, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *At least Fox knows that Sasha is the true face of Smackdown.*


If she's the "true face " then where does that leave Roman???


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VForVendetta said:


> If she's the "true face " then where does that leave Roman???


*They share the spot.*


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

How it should have went

Bianca beats Charlotte on Raw for the Raw womens title. Sasha wins the triple threat at Crown Jewel getting Smackdown womens title.

Bianca vs Sasha at Survivor Series champion vs champion and the rematch thats been building since WrestleMania. This was the best case scenario


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

45banshee said:


> How it should have went
> 
> Bianca beats Charlotte on Raw for the Raw womens title. Sasha wins the triple threat at Crown Jewel getting Smackdown womens title.
> 
> Bianca vs Sasha at Survivor Series champion vs champion and the rematch thats been building since WrestleMania. This was the best case scenario


This is exactly what should have happened


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

45banshee said:


> How it should have went
> 
> Bianca beats Charlotte on Raw for the Raw womens title. Sasha wins the triple threat at Crown Jewel getting Smackdown womens title.
> 
> Bianca vs Sasha at Survivor Series champion vs champion and the rematch thats been building since WrestleMania. This was the best case scenario


Sounds good on paper but they've already moved on to Bianca Becky. Putting the belt on Bianca and putting heel Becky on the chase makes no sense and would kill the story.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Runaway said:


> Sounds good on paper but they've already moved on to Bianca Becky. Putting the belt on Bianca and putting heel Becky on the chase makes no sense and would kill the story.


Almost every storyline gets paused during Survivor Series season. Becky leading the RAW team vs. Charlotte leading the SD team would have been just as good of business than seeing them go 1 on 1 for the 100000th time. Bianca and Sasha could have had the rubber match in their story at Survivor Series and then they could move on to Becky and Charlotte afterwards.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Isn't Becky at fault first? She was the one insulting Charlotte, calling her plastic and stuff. Yet Charlotte is the bitch who nobody likes. Becky ruined their friendship.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

At this point yeah Charlotte might as well go to AEW. 

Becky and Charlotte haven't even wrestled each other in over year and fans are already groaning their gonna fight again at Survior Series. 

Some are complaining it looks like Sasha and Charlotte are gonna be competing again this time for the Smackdown Womens title and some fans already don't want to see it.

Asuka vs Charlotte has been done to the ground. 

Fans are tired of seeing these matches.

So AEW would pretty much be the best for her, fresh matches, her husband and dad are over there, new company. It would honestly be best for everybody all around


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Like I said countless times before, Charlotte isn't over enough nor does she bring enough business to warrant the treatment she gets. Is she a good worker? yes. A decent mic person? Yes. But this business isn't built on who "deserves" it. It's about what money you bring it. And there's nothing to suggest Charlotte brings in anything close to what her push suggests. As a merch mover, she's not even top 5. Sasha, Becky, Alexa, Asuka and Bayley are way ahead of her as merchandise movers.

I don't care who's "fault" it is here--if you wanna pull a Hogan or Austin, at least show that you actually draw. She's not even Bret or HBK in that the WWF needed them at one time. At no point in the last 5 years was Charlotte ever "needed". Hell even Bayley and Asuka at least had arguments for being "needed" last year. 

Becky has proven to be actually over and moves merchandise. If Becky pulled a Hogan, well more power to her cuz she has some actual clout. But what does Charlotte have other than the bizarre support of a company in which no audience out there is buying?

She's a friggin vanity project for Vince. That's all there is to it. There's no other explanation for her constant overpushing despite miniscule financial returns. No one this unover has been pushed so hard since...well, Del Rio I guess.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Charlotte Flair has probably one of, if not the best presentation in WWE right now. I have no idea if she draws or not, I don't think about wrestling in that detail. But from what I saw in her entrance and her look, she looks like an absolute star. Which is severely lacking in today's WWE.

As for the awkward segment, well it came off as a shit show and I would be blaming whoever scripted that crap.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Zappers said:


> 11 pages....
> 
> It's a work people. They have done this before between these two. They done this with Ronda vs Becky.


Interesting you mention Ronda and Becky and Ronda hasn't made an appearance back in WWE despite YEARS of teasing.

Fact is, there's a lot to suggest Ronda and Charlotte are fragile marks for themselves who are spooked by Becky's crowd support. They want none of that, that's why these chits always loose their shit around Becky.

I'm not even a Becky fan. There are at least 3 other women I wish were at the top than her. But I can't deny she's damn over. You can see the looks on Ronda and Charlotte's faces when the crowd is shouting for Becky and they can't compete. You can't fake that--they're not THAT good actors.

That's the problem when you have a company puffing up the egos of Ronda and Charlotte as if they're the pillars of the division. Then you have this stumbling redhead come out of nowhere with huge crowd support leapfrog over them and shit all over their carefully manufactured pushes that few people in the crowds actually cared about


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

attituderocks said:


> Isn't Becky at fault first? She was the one insulting Charlotte, calling her plastic and stuff. Yet Charlotte is the bitch who nobody likes. Becky ruined their friendship.



Becky called her plastic 3 years ago in character. If Charlotte still holds a grudge after 3 years over mean words she needs to get over herself. Also Charlotte had no problem with Liv saying "Is there anything real about you?" months after the plastic comment. This is the same Charlotte who had no problem with Paige bringing up her dead brother but has a problem with a implant joke? What a cry baby if true. Becky ruined their friendship once she passed Charlotte(easily) in popularity and took her #1 spot. Just read Charlotte's/Ric's book where she said she stopped being close with Sasha after Sasha thought she should've won WM 32 Triple Threat and Charlotte thought she needed it more.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The belt swapping is incredibly lame, but if that's what Charlotte is mad about then she should be taking that up with whoever decided that's what they were going to do, not take it out on her co-workers. They're just doing the best with what they got. You think Becky or Sonya liked the idea of a swap? I'd bet they and every woman in the back thought it was stupid. I'm sure the other women have lots of problems with the booking, but I don't ever see any of them intentionally try and make their opponents look bad so they can look good. I highly doubt it's just this segment that rubbed her the wrong way though. It's not like this is the first instance of Charlotte being an selfish ass with a massive ego so it's not surprising. Looks like it's just finally catching up to her.

Hey, remember when she nearly killed Kairi and then weeks afterwards, after knowing that Kari was for sure hurt, she expressed no regret and said making the match entertaining was the most important? A normal person would have said they fucked up and would be more careful next time. That everyone's safety was paramount but nope! None of that. Can't even pretend like she cares about others. Just horrible.

That's not even getting into her having no problem burying everyone, being thrusted into the title picture constantly since her arrival, being inserted into fueds nobody wants her in, only giving her all in matches when she wants to, or her refusal to sell.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Here it is about Sasha and Paige. Its been floating around on Twitter


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a feeling both Becky and Charlotte will be losing their titles very soon.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It's important to mention that we are only hearing one side of the story against Charlotte. Alex McCarthy, whose a part of the new wave of British Journalists building a reputation on being reputable, reported last week that Charlotte lobbied to drop the title to Bianca Belair to help her momentum. That completely paints a different picture to what the Meltzer's of this World portray.

In addition, let's be fair, the segment was crap. They had three weeks to do something interesting and picked the dullest ending. The creative for women outside the top bubble is terrible too. The Women's Tournament ran 20 minutes and there's only one tag team in the tag team divison. It's no wonder some of the biggest stars are protecting there own characters by going off script or lobbying for changes.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should just rename the belts to the WWE Women's Universal Championship belt and the WWE Women's Heavyweight Championship belt. Then there wouldn't be any off these stupid title exchanges to get the belt on the right show. Same thing with the two men's tag titles too.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

llj said:


> Interesting you mention Ronda and Becky and Ronda hasn't made an appearance back in WWE despite YEARS of teasing.
> 
> Fact is, there's a lot to suggest Ronda and Charlotte are fragile marks for themselves who are spooked by Becky's crowd support. They want none of that, that's why these chits always loose their shit around Becky.
> 
> ...


Let's be fair here. Becky Shoehorn is as arrogant as they come. The fame went to her head. She actually thinks she the best female wrestle ever, and even better than most guys. It's quite the site to see. The FOUR have always had a sense of arrogance. In this order. Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Bayley. But when Becky Shoehorn got a little push, well. She's at the top now imo.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Zappers said:


> Let's be fair here. Becky Shoehorn is as arrogant as they come. The fame went to her head. She actually thinks she the best female wrestle ever, and even better than most guys. It's quite the site to see. The FOUR have always had a sense of arrogance. In this order. Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Bayley. But when Becky Shoehorn got a little push, well. She's at the top now imo.


That may well be true. But again--she's over and sells merch. I don't condone Hogan and Austin for pulling the "take my ball and go home" shit they did but at least they DREW. If you make a power play for yourself, at least have the financial receipts to back it up. With Charlotte, everything about her is purely manufactured by the company. She's not nearly over enough to warrant the degree of her push, and I've never heard of her making any significant money either in merchandise or ticket sales either. There's a reason why she has so few merchandise items out there.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

llj said:


> That may well be true. But again--she's over and sells merch. I don't condone Hogan and Austin for pulling the "take my ball and go home" shit they did but at least they DREW. If you make a power play for yourself, at least have the financial receipts to back it up. With Charlotte, everything about her is purely manufactured by the company. She's not nearly over enough to warrant the degree of her push, and I've never heard of her making any significant money either in merchandise or ticket sales either. There's a reason why she has so few merchandise items out there.


I agree with a lot of what you said there. Speaking of merch selling. Where's Alexa Bliss's mega push? She's over, she sells tons of merch. Until I see the exact numbers, I'll bet anything she has sold more merch in over her entire career than any of four in their entire careers. Not to mention as a HEEL champ, Alexa was the female ambassador to WWE. None of these other women even came close to out of ring, media/travel/charities/spokesperson work she did. And she did it while being a heel on TV.

and out of character to boot too. She wasn't in kayfabe. She was herself.


----------



## jtpapinc (Dec 18, 2012)

Zappers said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said there. Speaking of merch selling. Where's Alexa Bliss's mega push? She's over, she sells tons of merch. Until I see the exact numbers, I'll bet anything she has sold more merch in over her entire career than any of four in their entire careers. Not to mention as a HEEL champ, Alexa was the female ambassador to WWE. None of these other women even came close to out of ring, media/travel/charities/spokesperson work she did. And she did it while being a heel on TV.
> 
> and out of character to boot too. She wasn't in kayfabe. She was herself.


Doubt bliss has sold more than Becks since Becks was the top merch seller in the company in 2019. Also bliss got her mega push. Isn’t she a 5 time womens champion?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Becky and Charlotte haven't even wrestled each other in over year and fans are already groaning their gonna fight again at Survior Series.


The IWC is. It doesn't seem that the rest of the fans are. Fans were chanting Becky's name during Charlotte's promo from what I heard even though they haven't wrestled each other on TV for 2 years and have had several feuds with others after that. It could be a good longterm feud but the writers don't have the creativity to make good use of the real-life heat and natural chemistry ... as seen by the way this segment was written.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zappers said:


> Let's be fair here. Becky Shoehorn is as arrogant as they come. The fame went to her head. She actually thinks she the best female wrestle ever, and even better than most guys. It's quite the site to see. The FOUR have always had a sense of arrogance. In this order. Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Bayley. But when Becky Shoehorn got a little push, well. She's at the top now imo.



🤣









Bud you don't know Becky personally so stop acting like you know her. There's literal reports saying Becky is a "hero" backstage and is liked by everyone. No one says bad things about Becky except dumb smarks and trolls. If she really cared about always being at the top or her spot she wouldn't have gotten pregnant during the peak of her career.

The only one that has a problem with Becky is egomaniac Charlotte who would rather be #1 instead of having Becky as a friend. Charlotte's the biggest egomaniac on the roster. She once said she spent a year staring at the lights losing putting Becky over which is hilarious since Charlotte won 3 titles that year(off Asuka, Becky, Bayley), main event'd WM and beat Trish Stratus. That's a career for most women but according to Charlotte that was her worst year.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah this was a work to sell people on the stale Becky/Charlotte feud for Survivor Series. I'm still not interested in seeing it again.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

jtpapinc said:


> Doubt bliss has sold more than Becks since Becks was the top merch seller in the company in 2019. Also bliss got her mega push. Isn’t she a 5 time womens champion?


I said entire career. Becky selling a lot in 2019 doesn't move her past Alexa. beyond "merch sells" Alexa's Cameos repeatedly sell out and cost twice as much as any of FOUR. They are even higher than then any of the guys. PLUS, her WWE auctions have always outsold and out maxed any of Becky or any other wrestler. Alexa's stuff out price maxed Ronda/Becky/Charlotte signed historic WM match auction. Alexa Bliss merch is popular among men/women, and especially kids. Trust me when I say this. Alexa Bliss moves more merch than Becky.

As far as Alexa and her 5 championships. Speaking ONLY main roster. Charlotte has 12 and Becky has 6. Enough now, move over. Switch it up to the person that always got higher ratings.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Bud you don't know Becky personally so stop acting like you know her. There's literal reports saying Becky is a "hero" backstage and is liked by everyone. No one says bad things about Becky except dumb smarks and trolls. If she really cared about always being at the top or her spot she wouldn't have gotten pregnant during the peak of her career.
> 
> The only one that has a problem with Becky is egomaniac Charlotte who would rather be #1 instead of having Becky as a friend. Charlotte's the biggest egomaniac on the roster. She once said she spent a year staring at the lights losing putting Becky over which is hilarious since Charlotte won 3 titles that year(off Asuka, Becky, Bayley), main event'd WM and beat Trish Stratus. That's a career for most women but according to Charlotte that was her worst year.


No actually its still real to you. Have you seen her interviews in non kayfabe. I have. Trust me she's arrogant. Listen to her words, listen to what she says. She's NOT the same person from NXT. Becky Shoehorn is one of most egotistical, all about me person I ever witnessed in the WWE. And that includes Charlotte. Says a lot.

Pregnant. Look at you pretending to know women.. The chick is 30+ dude. Her time was running out. She and Seth wanted kids. It was then or never. The FACT that she left the WWE out of nowhere during a tough time is totally ALL ABOUT ME. F the fans, F the company. Putting the company in disarray, because she was the champ. It's ALL ABOUT ME.


Look at you reading and taking "reports" as real. A hero backstage.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Molly Holly's fault? LOL.








List of Producers for Becky Lynch-Charlotte Flair segment and matches on WWE SmackDown


Last week’s episode of WWE Friday Night SmackDown was newsworthy as it served as the Crown Jewel fallout edition of the show that featured Brock Lesnar




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to unblock who you're responding to but I'm sure it's the creep who has several restraining orders against him. 90% of Bliss merch is moved to his house.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Zappers said:


> No actually its still real to you. Have you seen her interviews in non kayfabe. I have. Trust me she's arrogant. Listen to her words, listen to what she says. She's NOT the same person from NXT. Becky Shoehorn is one of most egotistical, all about me person I ever witnessed in the WWE. And that includes Charlotte. Says a lot.
> 
> Pregnant. Look at you pretending to know women.. The chick is 30+ dude. Her time was running out. She and Seth wanted kids. It was then or never. The FACT that she left the WWE out of nowhere during a tough time is totally ALL ABOUT ME. F the fans, F the company. Putting the company in disarray, because she was the champ. It's ALL ABOUT ME.
> 
> ...



Clown, Becky is almost always in character. She's old school. She's always working. She rarely does out of character interviews. You say she's egotistical yet have no proof but in character interviews. She literally said she wanted to put over Shayna at WM 36 and everyone has nothing but nice things to say about Becky. Praised Asuka like no other women even in character. Also you keep saying "shoehorn". What match did Becky shoehorn herself in? Bianca vs Carmella that no one wanted and was made up on the fly? You make no sense and don't no what shoehorn means. Charlotte at WM 35 is what shoehorn means. Charlotte at Summerslam 2018 is what shoehorn means. Becky at SS 2 months ago was replacing Sasha who couldn't make SS. That's not shoehorning something. Becky returned to start a feud with Bianca that is still going.

Hey pal show me someone that works with Becky that says she's egotistical and a bad person? These reports don't have prove it because you don't need reports to see Becky is liked. Everyone says she's a sweetheart.

Here's Liv(a current coworker) talking about Becky 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441531870278307842
Here's Mike Bennet/Kanellis(a former coworker) on Becky







And finally Mick Foley(a legend/HOFer) 1 of the nicest/loved people in wrestling history said Becky is his closest friend in WWE. Yea what a POS Becky is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427599246749048832


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Clown, Becky is almost always in character. She's old school. She's always working. She rarely does out of character interviews. You say she's egotistical yet have no proof but in character interviews. She literally said she wanted to put over Shayna at WM 36 and everyone has nothing but nice things to say about Becky. Praised Asuka like no other women even in character. Also you keep saying "shoehorn". What match did Becky shoehorn herself in? Bianca vs Carmella that no one wanted and was made up on the fly? You make no sense and don't no what shoehorn means. Charlotte at WM 35 is what shoehorn means. Charlotte at Summerslam 2018 is what shoehorn means. Becky at SS 2 months ago was replacing Sasha who couldn't make SS. That's not shoehorning something. Becky returned to start a feud with Bianca that is still going.
> 
> Hey pal show me someone that works with Becky that says she's egotistical and a bad person? These reports don't have prove it because you don't need reports to see Becky is liked. Everyone says she's a sweetheart.
> 
> ...


Were all of her tweets insulting other wrestlers in character? If not, she comes off as arrogant and rude. Then again, neither Sasha nor Charlotte are likable.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

attituderocks said:


> Were all of her tweets insulting other wrestlers in character? If not, she comes off as arrogant and rude. Then again, neither Sasha nor Charlotte are likable.


Yes watch her recent out of character interview with Ryan Satin she clearly states everything she does on social media is in character 





12mins to about 19min she talks about Social Media, in fact the whole interiew might open a few eyes to what "Becky Shoehorn" is really like


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WindPhoenix said:


> Yeah this was a work to sell people on the stale Becky/Charlotte feud for Survivor Series. I'm still not interested in seeing it again.


You’re really insistent on this being a work when all indicators are that it isn’t. They unfollowed each other on social media after Friday (despite still following each other for years while they were feuding), Becky never talks nicely about Charlotte even when putting over other women like Sasha/Bayley/Bianca etc, Charlotte admitted to Renee they don’t talk anymore, Becky’s ex said they fell out over comments Becky made about Charlotte’s appearance. 

I’m 99% sure it’s a legit beef.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> You’re really insistent on this being a work when all indicators are that it isn’t. They unfollowed each other on social media after Friday (despite still following each other for years while they were feuding), Becky never talks nicely about Charlotte even when putting over other women like Sasha/Bayley/Bianca etc, Charlotte admitted to Renee they don’t talk anymore, Becky’s ex said they fell out over comments Becky made about Charlotte’s appearance.
> 
> I’m 99% sure it’s a legit beef.


You're more proving my point to it being a work.

They unfollowed each other to sell a potential feud. They seemed fine with each other in the tag match on Raw and seemed fine teaming on a house show. Becky does everything in character. 

People in the company have admitted to kayfabe leaking false info to work dirtsheets.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

WindPhoenix said:


> You're more proving my point to it being a work.
> 
> They unfollowed each other to sell a potential feud. They seemed fine with each other in the tag match on Raw and seemed fine teaming on a house show. Becky does everything in character.
> 
> People in the company have admitted to kayfabe leaking false info to work dirtsheets.


This wasn't a work but you can sure hell guarentee Vince will book it into a work


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

When Becky was in her hot run as The Man, her twitter handle said something close like " Everything here is work." 

Or something to that effect. Pretty much every tweet was in character


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

tommo010 said:


> This wasn't a work but you can sure hell guarentee Vince will book it into a work


Sure there were parts that didn't go to plan. At worst Charlotte got yelled at, but that will likely be water under the bridge by next week. They will then leak some ridiculous "backstage heat" rumours to sell a potential blood feud for Survivor Series.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

attituderocks said:


> Were all of her tweets insulting other wrestlers in character? If not, she comes off as arrogant and rude. Then again, neither Sasha nor Charlotte are likable.



🤣 Her Twitter is especially in character. As stated above Becky said she's always in character on Social Media. Go listen to Edge tell Ric Flair that him and Becky shitting on eachother on Twitter was a work, Ric got worked so hard he called Edge himself because he thought Becky was serious. Becky's character is an asshole. She'll talk shit to anyone. The Man character was suppose to be a heel character but fans loved her so mush it became a face character and loved when Becky was rude to others. Her character is rude and cocky. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138483231970381826

Here's Mandy Rose saying Becky reached out to her after Mandy won the NXT title. Yep what a asshole Rebecca Quinn is🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453501686673285121

or here's Zelina saying Becky was there for her when she was fired last year. Becky needs to be stopped!!🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353033494667157505


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Clown,...


I completely stopped reading after the name calling. If you can't have a conversation without trying to insult another member then we are done here. You like Becky Shoehorn and think she's the greatest of all time. I see right through her and am NOT impressed or fooled. End of story.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

WindPhoenix said:


> Sure there were parts that didn't go to plan. At worst Charlotte got yelled at, but that will likely be water under the bridge by next week. They will then leak some ridiculous "backstage heat" rumours to sell a potential blood feud for Survivor Series.


You can tell by the reaction of both Becky and Sonya that this wasn't a work, Becky was fuming this is not the face of someone working an angle.









but like I said Vince will spin this way and use it to build a Survivor Series match and everyone will think it was always a work and buy into that, a consequence of this knowing now that both Becky and Charlotte will be having this match when one or both should really be dropping their titles before then because neither Sasha or Bianca can afford another title loss as it should reallly be their last chance at a title shot for little while.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

WWE should find a way to capitalize on this and build huge momentum for their women's division. Make a huge angle out of it.

Build towards a big Survivor Series match between Becky and Charlotte - and keep blurring the lines of reality/kayfabe. And if Rhonda is not ready for mania - actually don't do this at survivor series, do a slow burn till mania, Becky vs Charlotte.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

attituderocks said:


> Were all of her tweets insulting other wrestlers in character? If not, she comes off as arrogant and rude. Then again, neither Sasha nor Charlotte are likable.


Forget the tweets. We all know that's mostly in character. Watch Shoehorn's out of character interviews. This is where the arrogance shines through. It's all about me, enough of giving back.


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

Bobholly39 said:


> WWE should find a way to capitalize on this and build huge momentum for their women's division. Make a huge angle out of it.
> 
> Build towards a big Survivor Series match between Becky and Charlotte - and keep blurring the lines of reality/kayfabe. And if Rhonda is not ready for mania - actually don't do this at survivor series, do a slow burn till mania, Becky vs Charlotte.


Becky Vs Charlotte is a big Women's match that is Mania worthy and, importantly, is one of the few women's matches that absolutely doesn't need to be for a title.

Sent from my 5029Y_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

tommo010 said:


> You can tell by the reaction of both Becky and Sonya that this wasn't a work, Becky was fuming this is not the face of someone working an angle.
> View attachment 110966
> 
> 
> but like I said Vince will spin this way and use it to build a Survivor Series match and everyone will think it was always a work and buy into that, a consequence of this knowing now that both Becky and Charlotte will be having this match when one or both should really be dropping their titles before then because neither Sasha or Bianca can afford another title loss as it should reallly be their last chance at a title shot for little while.


Quick to jump to extremes again. In Character, heel or face Becky does not like Charlotte. I said that this segment didn't go to plan, but they will likely improvise this into angle. They were likely heated in the moment, but they don't usually stay mad.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

It might be time for some adults in the room to take charge...


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Another article about Charlotte.









"Unhappy and no longer wants to work for that company" - Vince Russo on Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair's WWE title swap (Exclusive)


Former WWE writer Vince Russo believes Charlotte Flair is unhappy in WWE following Andrade El Idolo and Ric Flair’s departures from the company.




www.sportskeeda.com





Not sure if i believe this to be fair???


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

It's a Vince Russo quote. Not even worth a click.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't see any other company booking Charlotte to the moon the way WWE has.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Stupid fucking idea to begin with.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

wow becky was really unprofessional


----------

